# What do I miss with a Tivo Mini



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

I am a long time Tivo HD user who just purchased a Roamio PLus ("out for delivery" at the time of writing ). Anyway, while looking forward to installing and starting to use my Roamio tonight, I am curious about the full extent which a Tivo Mini might be useful elsewhere.

Aside from the obvious issue of tuners (I'd tie one up while I am using a Mini, but that's not a factor for me at all right now), I am interested to know what features I WON'T get on a remote Mini (as compared to sitting in front of the TV with the Roamio itself). Assuming solid networking connectivity, what features would I forego, as compared to getting another Roamio?

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

HMO extensions like pyTivo shares for network video, music and photos is the big one. They support most of the same OTT streaming vendors. You might consider a lifetime sub used Premiere unit instead of a mini if you have the space. There are plenty available for sale right now for not much more than the cost of a mini.


----------



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

jcthorne said:


> HMO extensions like pyTivo shares for network video, music and photos is the big one. They support most of the same OTT streaming vendors. You might consider a lifetime sub used Premiere unit instead of a mini if you have the space. There are plenty available for sale right now for not much more than the cost of a mini.


Thank you. We have no interest in any "local network" content (video, music, etc). We do want access to all cable channels, Internet services (Hulu, Netflix, etc) and it seems like we're all set, based on your answer.

By the way, just to double check would XFinity On Demand be available from a Mini, if the Roamio is configured to support that?

Mark


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

You don't lose much but you do gain the savings of returning a cable card. I have Fios and they just raised their cable card rates to $5 a card. 

Off topic but $5 a card is nuts. These things probably cost the cable company no more than $100 (probably less). I've had the same 2 cards from Verizon for about 4 years. At the old $4 rate, I've probably paid them about $384 for these 2 cable cards. I wish I could just buy them instead of paying $5 a month.


----------



## y2jdmbfan (May 7, 2004)

Really dual live buffers is the only thing. I just hooked up a Mini last night to my bedroom TV, in place of a 2 tuner Premiere, and it seemed to work pretty well. I didn't get to mess with it too much as it got late. I am not sure if the Mini will keep your buffer on a paused program if you hit the TiVo button on the remote to go to the main menu or not. It will automatically release the tuner it was using on the Roamio after a certain amount of time if it is not in use. Definitely a lot snappier than the Premiere I had up there. I don't really watch 2 shows at once in the bedroom, so the lack of 2 tuners doesn't really bother me. I got it at Best Buy, so I have 60 days to try it out...

Y2J


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

NYHeel said:


> You don't lose much but you do gain the savings of returning a cable card. I have Fios and they just raised their cable card rates to $5 a card.
> 
> Off topic but $5 a card is nuts. These things probably cost the cable company no more than $100 (probably less). I've had the same 2 cards from Verizon for about 4 years. At the old $4 rate, I've probably paid them about $384 for these 2 cable cards. I wish I could just buy them instead of paying $5 a month.


I totally agree with this. That is another reason I bit the bullet and ordered a Pro at WalMart (setup for 9/4 store delivery) and 3 Minis (Amazon) by Friday.

I am hoping this reduces me to one M card, but I will have to see. Has anyone gone from a Premiere or TivoHD to Roamio Pro or otherwise on Verizon yet? Can I just swap the cable cards from one of the TivoHD units? Or take the one from the Premiere?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

y2jdmbfan said:


> Really dual live buffers is the only thing. I just hooked up a Mini last night to my bedroom TV, in place of a 2 tuner Premiere, and it seemed to work pretty well. I didn't get to mess with it too much as it got late. I am not sure if the Mini will keep your buffer on a paused program if you hit the TiVo button on the remote to go to the main menu or not. It will automatically release the tuner it was using on the Roamio after a certain amount of time if it is not in use. Definitely a lot snappier than the Premiere I had up there. I don't really watch 2 shows at once in the bedroom, so the lack of 2 tuners doesn't really bother me. I got it at Best Buy, so I have 60 days to try it out...
> 
> Y2J


But only 30 days on the TiVo service isn't it?


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

The Mini can't handle or view Amazon downloads, at least right now. That means if you are used to 'buying' or renting episodes from Amazon in 1080p, you won't be able to download and view from the Mini television. 

From what I understand, Amazon Instant Streaming will be available some time, but I believe that is 720p and is mostly their free catalog.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mr_smits said:


> The Mini can't handle or view Amazon downloads, at least right now. That means if you are used to 'buying' or renting episodes from Amazon in 1080p, you won't be able to download and view from the Mini television.
> 
> From what I understand, Amazon Instant Streaming will be available some time, but I believe that is 720p and is mostly their free catalog.


Once Amazon streaming is availabe then you should be able to view any purchased Amazon content as well. AT least if it's like other Amazon streaming devices.

Any content I've purchased from Amazon in the past, that I was able to download to my TiVos, I was also able to view on my devices that had Amazon streaming. Although it was only streamed in 720P instead of the 1080P that I typically got from the TiVo download.


----------



## y2jdmbfan (May 7, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> But only 30 days on the TiVo service isn't it?


Not exactly sure if they can lock you into a contract if you don't have the device any longer.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Does the mini grab a tuner any time it's in use or just when live TV is viewed? In other words, if it is used only for streaming, will it have to grab a tuner?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Only when viewing live TV. If you're watching a recorded show it does not require a tuner.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Only when viewing live TV. If you're watching a recorded show it does not require a tuner.


Has anyone confirmed how dynamic tuning allocation actually works with a Roamio & Mini? Does it give you an message asking if you want to cancel a recording if you request live TV when all tuners are busy recording and/or providing live TV to other Minis?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think someone said that if all tuners are in use then it simply gives the Mini user an error, no option to cancel the recording.

What I haven't seen is anyone report what happens if the TiVo needs the tuner a Mini is already using. Does the Mini user just get booted? Or do they get an option to cancel the recording and hold on to the tuner? I planed to test this when I got mine.


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

jcthorne said:


> HMO extensions like pyTivo shares for network video, music and photos is the big one.


This is unfortunate. Are there plans to fix this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

cncb said:


> This is unfortunate. Are there plans to fix this?


The Mini has no internal storage, and pyTiVo is a program used to transfer videos, so there is really no way to fix it. I'm not sure why music and photos wouldn't work though. They should. But I've never tried so I can't confirm or deny that part.


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> The Mini has no internal storage, and pyTiVo is a program used to transfer videos, so there is really no way to fix it.


I thought you could also stream (pull) with pyTiVo or do I misunderstand that?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Pulling with pyTiVo is not streaming. It's copying the digital data from your computer to your TiVo hard drive.

There is an actual streaming program called Stream Baby, but I don't think that works with the Mini either. I think that's because the Mini has blocked all the old HME protocols, even for streaming. (that could be why music and photos don't work)


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> You don't lose much but you do gain the savings of returning a cable card. I have Fios and they just raised their cable card rates to $5 a card.
> 
> Off topic but $5 a card is nuts. These things probably cost the cable company no more than $100 (probably less). I've had the same 2 cards from Verizon for about 4 years. At the old $4 rate, I've probably paid them about $384 for these 2 cable cards. I wish I could just buy them instead of paying $5 a month.


If you think $5/month is crazy, go to Comcast where I pay $9.95 per outlet. They do give a $2.50 credit back since I don't use their cable box, so $7.45 for a cable card essentially. I'm decided to get off the Comcast nickel and dime wagon and replacing my current set-up of 1 Comcast box and 3 Tivo Premiere's with lifetime and going with 1 Roamie Plus and 3 Tivo mini's (all with lifetime). I'll then be able to eliminate my Comcast additional outlet charges entirely as I'll have just one "outlet" being used with my new set-up. Comcast can go suck-it!


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

bob61 said:


> If you think $5/month is crazy, go to Comcast where I pay $9.95 per outlet. They do give a $2.50 credit back since I don't use their cable box, so $7.45 for a cable card essentially. I'm decided to get off the Comcast nickel and dime wagon and replacing my current set-up of 1 Comcast box and 3 Tivo Premiere's with lifetime and going with 1 Roamie Plus and 3 Tivo mini's (all with lifetime). I'll then be able to eliminate my Comcast additional outlet charges entirely as I'll have just one "outlet" being used with my new set-up. Comcast can go suck-it!


The latest price breakdown I got with my last bill still says the first CableCARD is free. They still charge for it ($9.95) and give me a $2.50 credit for my own equipment.

They definitely love to price gouge.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

geekmedic said:


> The latest price breakdown I got with my last bill still says the first CableCARD is free. They still charge for it ($9.95) and give me a $2.50 credit for my own equipment.
> 
> They definitely love to price gouge.


You are supposed to get your first outlet free (either their equipment or cablecard). If you can't get one outlet then you can't be using their service. For my set-up I have their box (since it was free - it didn't make sense to drop another $700 in Tivo equipment and lifetime sub). But the Mini now changes that and with dynamic tuner allocation in the Roamie that really changes the game cost wise so I can now just go with single Tivo box and return my Comcast equipment all together  Or that's my plan. Ordered my Roamie and 3 Mini's from Amazon, should be here this week. Saw this post and wanted to confirm I really don't miss much by going to Mini's throughout my place.


----------



## martyscholes (Apr 29, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> Pulling with pyTiVo is not streaming. It's copying the digital data from your computer to your TiVo hard drive.
> 
> There is an actual streaming program called Stream Baby, but I don't think that works with the Mini either. I think that's because the Mini has blocked all the old HME protocols, even for streaming. (that could be why music and photos don't work)


I can say that neither pyTivo nor Streambaby work on the Mini, which is rather disappointing. When my son wants to watch a show stored on our media server, he has to get up, go into the living room, ask if he can interrupt what is on the main TV, go to pyTivo and start the push. Then he goes back to his room and starts watching.

It would be so much nicer if he could start a push from the Mini.


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

martyscholes said:


> I can say that neither pyTivo nor Streambaby work on the Mini, which is rather disappointing. When my son wants to watch a show stored on our media server, he has to get up, go into the living room, ask if he can interrupt what is on the main TV, go to pyTivo and start the push. Then he goes back to his room and starts watching.
> 
> It would be so much nicer if he could start a push from the Mini.


But to be clear you can watch videos from the Mini once they have been pushed to the main Tivo, right?


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

cncb said:


> But to be clear you can watch videos from the Mini once they have been pushed to the main Tivo, right?


Yes.

What is it that people don't understand about the Mini not having storage?


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

mr_smits said:


> The Mini can't handle or view Amazon downloads, at least right now. That means if you are used to 'buying' or renting episodes from Amazon in 1080p, you won't be able to download and view from the Mini television.
> 
> From what I understand, Amazon Instant Streaming will be available some time, but I believe that is 720p and is mostly their free catalog.


Oh, that's an unexpected fly in the ointment. I buy Dr. Who episodes from Amazon and watch on my TiVo HD in the bedroom. That TiVo HD is now disconnected and a mini is configurating as I type. Bummer if I can't watch dr who anymore.


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

TC25D said:


> What is it that people don't understand about the Mini not having storage?


I'm not sure why you think I don't understand that the Mini doesn't have storage. I just wanted to make sure that the Mini can play everything that is on the main Tivo especially videos that weren't recordings.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

cncb said:


> I'm not sure why you think I don't understand that the Mini doesn't have storage. I just wanted to make sure that the Mini can play everything that is on the main Tivo especially videos that weren't recordings.


I was not referring to you.


----------



## martyscholes (Apr 29, 2009)

cncb said:


> But to be clear you can watch videos from the Mini once they have been pushed to the main Tivo, right?


That's a good question. As noted above, yes. So far, we have found that anything in "My shows" is viewable on the Mini, regardless of how it got there.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The one exception being shows downloaded from Amazon. Also I think there may be a problem with podcasts, but that might have gotten fixed. Can't remember for sure on that one.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Based on info from another thread, it seems there is quite a bit the Mini can't do:

create WL (AR or std)
see the To-Do List
Manage SP

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9794874#post9794874


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm using a mini right now, hooked to a roamio pro.

I can see the to-do list (and cancel recordings). You have to hit 2 on the remote when on the main TiVo screen. 

I can also view/edit priority/set up/cancel season passes. You have to hit 1 on the remote when on the main TiVo screen.

Not sure why they aren't in the menu, but they work great from the shortcuts. 

No wishlists, though. You're right about that (unless I'm missing something)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hehe, someone must have removed then menu items but forgot to disable the shortcuts. Good find. :up:


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

^^^^^Agreed


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Hehe, someone must have removed then menu items but forgot to disable the shortcuts. Good find. :up:


Shhhhhhhh, TiVoMargret's hangin' around these parts!


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

So they used to be in the menu items? (This is my first mini)

Seems like no brainer functionality and it better not be removed completely. You should be able to control recordings from your minis.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

bob61 said:


> If you think $5/month is crazy, go to Comcast where I pay $9.95 per outlet. They do give a $2.50 credit back since I don't use their cable box, so $7.45 for a cable card essentially. I'm decided to get off the Comcast nickel and dime wagon and replacing my current set-up of 1 Comcast box and 3 Tivo Premiere's with lifetime and going with 1 Roamie Plus and 3 Tivo mini's (all with lifetime). I'll then be able to eliminate my Comcast additional outlet charges entirely as I'll have just one "outlet" being used with my new set-up. Comcast can go suck-it!


Well at least you get the first one free. I have 2 cable cards now but after I move to Roamio and a Mini I will still have to pay Verizon $5 a month for a cable card. Just wish I could just buy one from them.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Big Boy Laroux said:


> So they used to be in the menu items? (This is my first mini)
> 
> Seems like no brainer functionality and it better not be removed completely. You should be able to control recordings from your minis.


They've never officially been in the menus. When the Mini was first released there was sort of a screw up and some BestBuys sold them early. At the time there was no way to actually buy service to a Mini so a couple of guys set them up as if they were TiVos instead. During this period those guys had the To Do List and SPM on their menus. As soon as the official release happened and those guys' service got switched over to a real Mini service plan the menu item went away. So apparently it's some setting at the TiVo head end that's turning them off. I'm pretty sure back then people tried the shortcuts and they didn't work, so this may be a "bug" in the new software they released to coincide with the Roamio launch.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

TC25D said:


> Yes.
> 
> What is it that people don't understand about the Mini not having storage?


The mini is an extension of the TiVo its connected to. It should use the storage on that TiVo. Really there is no reason the mini cannot do everything a real TiVo can. It should. The fact that the mini's feature set is incomplete is why I will continue to use a Premiere on remote sets rather than bothering with a mini for a small savings.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I never knew about those shortcuts. Those will come in handy.

Thanks Big Boy Laroux!

EDIT: Crap!! I just used the shortcut and checked the To Do List from this Mini. I already have a conflict coming up Tuesday night on my Roamio Pro and the new TV season hasn't even started yet. I guess I need to go through my season passes again and trim some more of the fat.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I never knew about those shortcuts. Those will come in handy.
> 
> Thanks Big Boy Laroux!
> 
> EDIT: Crap!! I just used the shortcut and checked the To Do List from this Mini. I already have a conflict coming up Tuesday night on my Roamio Pro and the new TV season hasn't even started yet. I guess I need to go through my season pass again and trim some more of the fat.


6 tuners and already a conflict? bummer!!

No problem on the shortcuts. those have been around a while, i use them religiously so just used them by nature on the mini. I didn't even notice the menu options weren't there until i saw this thread!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

How can you have a conflict? There are only 6 broadcast networks (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, CW and MyTV) and everything on cable is repeated over and over. The only time I've seen a conflict on my 4 tuner is when I started padding everything and then turned off clipping.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> How can you have a conflict? There are only 6 broadcast networks (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, CW and MyTV) and everything on cable is repeated over and over. The only time I've seen a conflict on my 4 tuner is when I started padding everything and then turned off clipping.


No padding, but I do have a bunch of SPs for a couple of channels that show some old TV shows and I have a bunch of SPs for news programs as well.

I need to push all the recurring news shows down to the bottom of my SP list and I should be fine. Most of what I record I will never watch anyway but I need to make sure the stuff I will definitely watch is higher up on the list. I had gone through it the other day but I must have missed some shows that should have been closer to the bottom of the SP list.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just put all my network stuff at the top and don't worry about anything else. Everything on cable repeats ad nauseum so I pick it up eventually.


----------



## martyscholes (Apr 29, 2009)

jcthorne said:


> The mini is an extension of the TiVo its connected to. It should use the storage on that TiVo. Really there is no reason the mini cannot do everything a real TiVo can. It should. The fact that the mini's feature set is incomplete is why I will continue to use a Premiere on remote sets rather than bothering with a mini for a small savings.


I agree completely. When my son first saw one, he nailed it: Dad, it's a thin client for a TiVo! Just like a computer thin client moves the keyboard, mouse and monitor away from the device and creates the illusion of the device being local, the Mini does the same thing for a TiVo.

The truth is, there is no reason anyone should be required to be on-the-console of the main TiVo. The functionality should be so that the main TiVo could be locked in a closet where all users can do everything they need from the Minis.


----------



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

Not sure if someone mentioned this in this thread somewhere but, for the record, I have XFinity On Demand on my Roamio but the Mini connecting to it doesn't show On Demand as an option in any of the menus. That's a bummer.

Expected?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

XFinity requires the use of a tuner. The requests all go out over the internet but the actual video stream comes in via a standard VOD channel. I'm not sure if they've worked out how to do that and stream over the network to a Mini yet.


----------



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> XFinity requires the use of a tuner. The requests all go out over the internet but the actual video stream comes in via a standard VOD channel. I'm not sure if they've worked out how to do that and stream over the network to a Mini yet.


Thanks Dan. Yes, I am aware that VOD ties a channel but after that channel assignment has been determined my (obviously foolish ) assumption was that it would logically just be like streaming a live channel to the Mini.

I hope that they can implement this eventually.

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I agree it seems like it should work, but maybe it's harder then we think or maybe there is some legal issue with streaming VOD content? Or maybe TiVo just hasn't gotten around to doing it yet.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Ok just to double check what I've been reading here.. We just got our Roamio hooked up and were returning our 3 week old Premiere. We have 2 minis. So the Roamio you have 6 tuners and there's no option to set 1 or 2 tuners for the minis right? We had our premiere set to 1. But this Dynamic Tuner Allocation means if no one is watching live TV on the Mini's then like when were not home it can record up to 6 shows correct? And if were home and watching one or two of the mini's with live TV than we can only record 4 or 5 right shows? We hardly ever watch Live TV and if so it would only be one mini anyway not two but were always watching recorded shows. 

Actually we just tested it and turned on Live TV and it showed on the Roamio in use. Were really liking this thing and it's fast. We went from Series 3's to the Premiere 3 weeks ago so didn't have the Premiere long but to us it was great compared to our Series 3's. But now that we have the Roamio it's even better.. 1st Roamio we got didn't work so tomorrow it goes back and our Premiere goes back.. I had to pay for Roamio and won't get refunded for the Premiere for a week or two after they get it I was told.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yep, that's how it works. And if you're watching Live TV on the Mini and the Roamio needs the tuner it will prompt the Mini user and ask if it's OK to take the tuner back.


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

martyscholes said:


> I can say that neither pyTivo nor Streambaby work on the Mini, which is rather disappointing. When my son wants to watch a show stored on our media server, he has to get up, go into the living room, ask if he can interrupt what is on the main TV, go to pyTivo and start the push. Then he goes back to his room and starts watching.
> 
> It would be so much nicer if he could start a push from the Mini.


Couldn't he just start a push from the computer pyTivo is running on? I do that all the time when my wife is watching something in the living room.


----------



## martyscholes (Apr 29, 2009)

zundian said:


> Couldn't he just start a push from the computer pyTivo is running on? I do that all the time when my wife is watching something in the living room.


Thanks for the suggestion. We have never interacted with pyTivo directly. What is the interface? How do we do that?


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

martyscholes said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. We have never interacted with pyTivo directly. What is the interface? How do we do that?


http://your_pytivo_machine:9032/


----------



## martyscholes (Apr 29, 2009)

tlc said:


> http://your_pytivo_machine:9032/


Saw that, thanks. Our pyTivo is not currently configured to push (I guess I meant "pull" in my previous post). I am a little concerned about allowing web admin to everyone, so I will need to figure out how to disable web admin.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> They've never officially been in the menus. When the Mini was first released there was sort of a screw up and some BestBuys sold them early. At the time there was no way to actually buy service to a Mini so a couple of guys set them up as if they were TiVos instead. During this period those guys had the To Do List and SPM on their menus. As soon as the official release happened and those guys' service got switched over to a real Mini service plan the menu item went away. So apparently it's some setting at the TiVo head end that's turning them off. I'm pretty sure back then people tried the shortcuts and they didn't work, so this may be a "bug" in the new software they released to coincide with the Roamio launch.


According to this video you should be able to manage recordings and SPs from the mini:


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Smirks said:


> According to this video you should be able to manage recordings and SPs from the mini:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8JRf5hyRuI[/media]


The only thing i saw in that video was creating a Season Pass. Which is different from managing the Season Passes.

But with the shortcut from the keypad someone mentioned, managing the SPs is not an issue on the Mini. And hopefully TiVo does not remove those shortcuts.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks! Now if the remote would only work my surround systems volume and mute. There's only 3 Samsung codes and it doesn't work. Never worked on my old Series 3's neither.



Dan203 said:


> Yep, that's how it works. And if you're watching Live TV on the Mini and the Roamio needs the tuner it will prompt the Mini user and ask if it's OK to take the tuner back.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had that problem with an old off brand TV. What I did was a found a book for another universal remote online and found the codes for my brand of TV that brand. I then cross referenced those codes and found other manufacturers in the book that used the same codes. Then on the TiVo I tried all the codes for those other manufacturers. One of them ended up working.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

markwill said:


> Not sure if someone mentioned this in this thread somewhere but, for the record, I have XFinity On Demand on my Roamio but the Mini connecting to it doesn't show On Demand as an option in any of the menus. That's a bummer.
> 
> Expected?


This guys says Xfinity works on his Mini...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9799726#post9799726

So maybe you need to call TiVo and have them flip a bit somewhere?


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Hmm I'll have to try that cause it would be great if it worked and I could leave my surround sound on all the time. But what about this the P4 that were returning it had a learning remote and the Tivo tech today said I could buy a learning remote on there website for like 30 bucks well all I saw on there website was a 29.99 remote but it didn't mention learning but the P4 Glo Remote said learning remote under the specs but it was 49.99. Will my mini remote work does it have Learning? Maybe the 29.99 one on there website is learning and the specs just don't mention it but the P4 Glo Remote says it in the specs. If my mini remote does learning I'll use it out front with my Roamio also casue I have 2 Roamio remotes so maybe one can work back here with the mini and can swap remotes. My boyfriend thinks the mini remotes are learning also guess I'll find out.

Also were not getting any suggestions I think I read it takes a day or two for Tivo to pick up on everything.. Our P4 started picking up suggestions right away.. But there are several shows we have 2 thumbs up and no suggestions.



Dan203 said:


> I had that problem with an old off brand TV. What I did was a found a book for another universal remote online and found the codes for my brand of TV that brand. I then cross referenced those codes and found other manufacturers in the book that used the same codes. Then on the TiVo I tried all the codes for those other manufacturers. One of them ended up working.


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

martyscholes said:


> Saw that, thanks. Our pyTivo is not currently configured to push (I guess I meant "pull" in my previous post). I am a little concerned about allowing web admin to everyone, so I will need to figure out how to disable web admin.


You could set up a bookmark to the "push from my videos*" page, maybe? There's no way to the pytivo web admin from that page (at least in my setup)

*not the exact wording.


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

Has there been any progress on allowing StreamBaby/pyTivo to work with the Minis?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

cncb said:


> Has there been any progress on allowing StreamBaby/pyTivo to work with the Minis?


No,

Both StreamBaby and PyTiVo require a local hard drive to to work. True streaming from a local PC client is not something that has been enabled.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

So annoying because the Mini does see the StreamBaby server and lets you start playback, but then fails with an error message. It's like it's so close but... no cigar.

Probably going to send back my new Mini, never even dawned on me that StreamBaby wouldn't be supported, and that's an absolute dealkiller for me. Liking the Roamio Pro though...


----------

